# weighted vest



## spartan (Jan 2, 2004)

I finally got my weighted vest. It holds 45 pounds of small plates and it is very comfortable to wear. So far  have sparred in it, done pull ups and dips as well as polymetric training. Wind sprints and skipping are comming up next week. I have had my V02 max taken 3 weeks ago, within another 3 weeks I wil have it taken again. The same for body fat I had theEXRX.net Body Composition test done as well with 7 point sites taken. My body fat was 10.26%. I will have it taken again and see how the weighted vest is helping to reduce bodyfat. There has been no deviation in diet so that will remain the same. I will post results for those interested. SPARTAN


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

Where'd you get it?  I could use one.


----------



## spartan (Jan 4, 2004)

www.weightvest.com


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

a 50lbs vest for $190.00!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll just put weights in a backpack!


----------



## supertech (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> a 50lbs vest for $190.00!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll just put weights in a backpack!



     That reminds me of a guy at my gym, who tried to walk out with a couple of 25 lb weight plates in his backpack.Guess he thought it would be easier to steal them, then to go out and buy some.
 By the way he didn't make it past the front door!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I used to put 25lbs in my ALICE pack and run the beaches in San Diego.  The weight, the sand, the workout!


----------



## spartan (Jan 5, 2004)

A good weighted vest provides support for the back as well as a full range of motion. I am an paratrooper and I carry a ruck all the time, the weighted vest fits like a shirt, no chaffing , rubbing or otherwise uncomfortable  sensations. The weights come in 2.5 pound incrimints and the cost of the vest the price of shipping is included.


----------



## JJJ (Jan 5, 2004)

If I wore one of those, Id prob get arrested for wearing a bulletproof west.


----------

